

Senate approves health care reform bill - JeffJenkins
http://www.cnn.com/2009/POLITICS/12/24/health.care/index.html

======
JeffJenkins
And Obama is talking to the press at 8:45am EST, for those who are awake:
<http://www.whitehouse.gov/live>

